# Gas



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Here at the Lake of The Ozarks Gas hit 3.09 to 3.15 this weekend with deisel 2.66 to 2.76. What are the prices in your area?


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

3.29-3.49


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess I will quite *****ing WOW


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Filled up this afternoon for 2.69/gal.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

*Got this in my email from my mom.*

NO GAS...On May 15th 2007

Don't pump gas on MAY 15th

In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted nationwide in protest of gas
prices. Gasoline prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight.

On May 15th 2007, all internet users are to not go to a gas station in
protest of high gas prices. Gas is now over $3.00 a gallon in most places.

There are 73,000,000+ American members currently on the internet network,
and the average car takes about 30 to 50 dollars to fill up.

If all users did not go to the pump on the 15th, it would take
$2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 BILLION) out of the oil companies pockets
for just one day, so please do not go to the gas station on May 15th and
lets try to put a dent in the Middle Eastern oil industry for at least one
day.

If you agree (which I cant see why you wouldn't) resend this to all your
contact list. With it saying, ''Don't pump gas on May 15th"

I just wish everyone could follow through on this!


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I think it was $3.05 yesterday.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

It went to $2.959 yesterday at Noon and then went to $3.199 by 5 PM and in some places today it is now $3.299.....don't you just love it!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

don't you just love it!

No I really don't!! I quess the only way to get gas to go down is to quite using it!! But how do we go about doing that?


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

3.229 today, I think the oil companies are shooting for 4.00 by Memorial weekend. What a scam, the rich get richer.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bandman said:


> *Got this in my email from my mom.*
> 
> NO GAS...On May 15th 2007
> 
> ...


This has been going on for a few years and there are some threads about it here on NODAK. Basically it doesn't work.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PC, yea I don't think there is anyway it gets carried out. It's just pretty much impossible, but it would be cool if people could protest one or two days outta the year to show our disgust. 
:2cents:

280IM: I got your pm so I just thought I'd add the following. See what you can find out and let us know.

Brandon Rook
Volvo Rents
Phone: 443-617-3144
[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: Nancy Rook [mailto:[email protected]]


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

In Alberta Canada gas hit $1.12/litre ..that would put it past $4 per gallon!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

1.06-1.15 a ltrin MB right now. 1.12 x .90 x 3.8 = $3.83 a US gal

In the Cities it is from 3.19 to 3.29


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

$3.09 down around Alexandria yesterday. I'll try my best to not pump gas on the 15th. I doubt I'll remember though.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Here at the lake this morning 3.18 in 5 days it wnt from 2.89 to 3.18


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I almost wonder if they don't push things up during times that they know alot of families with college kids are going to be doing a lot of driving. It went up right before Spring break, and now right when most schools are getting done for the year. I would add Christmas break in there too, but everyone is moving during that time.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> I almost wonder if they don't push things up during times that they know alot of families with college kids are going to be doing a lot of driving.


Most definitely. It's became a nasty trend for prices to go up in the fall, go down in the winter, go up in the spring again and even further up in the summer. 
uke:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

doesn't it just make you sick uke: we have gotta have more than enough stuff in the US reserve, like oil wise, that gas should be around 1.50 a gal... i remember back in high school, we did a thing on gas and back then we would of had enough gas, to just use US oil. to last i think around 150 years.

I will see if i can't find something to verify that, or something. But it is just sickning. And what ever happened to the Hybrid cars, and the electric stuff... did the oil pricks wine so much that auto companies stopped making them?


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Saskatchewan 118.9 a liter = 5.39 cents a gallon.

4.54 liters per gallon.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Some kids did a report on the electric car thing in one of my classes last semester. The oil companies do everything they can to stop anyone that gets these ideas going. A lot of times what they do is buy the electric cars from the people that have them for 20 times more than they are worth, then destroy them so word doesn't spread about how they work.

The sad part is this hydrogen car BS that the government keeps feeding us. If we were to have electric cars all we would need to do is plug them in to fuel them. Hydrogen cars would require hydrogen fuel stations to be put in just like gas stations. Hydrogen isn't exactly an easy thing to harness either. Water would also be a biproduct of a hydrogen powered car. Where does that go? It goes on the road. Could you imagine driving around in Fargo when it's 20 below and everyone has a car that's spilling water on the road? No thanks.

I don't like the idea of a truck that won't go vroom vroom because it's powered by the same thing as my lap top, but I also don't like the idea of 4 dollar a gallon gas.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The sad part of it is gas powered engines could be made to do much better on fuel mileage. If 50% of the cars on the road now were made to get 25% better mileage, It would be a huge difference in the amout of gas purchased. I still think the only way fuel cast will ever come down if with a lot less consumpion.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

It's $3.05 here in Indiana and we have cut back as much as we can. To bad we don't more oil from Mexico. IT hurts us fixed income people, and thier building two ethenal plants here.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

2.76-2.85 here---Hurricane Season only weeks away


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

at 3.09 it cost me $90 to fill my vehicle the other day, thats damn near a quarter of my paycheck, what a fricking joke. with gas at this price i can't afford to do anything. its gonna be tough to hunt as much as I did last fall if this **** keeps up. uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I started biking to work today. It's only a 9 minute trip (so far, I expect that to improve over the next two weeks), which is only 6 minutes longer than if I drove the mile.

It is nice because 
a) I already drive too much
b) I am getting out of shape, and every bit of exercise helps
c) It's enjoyable

I'll try to keep it up through the summer, as much as possible (IE, every day except days when I have court in Jamestown) and see where I am at dollar-wise and weight-wise by the end of the season!

Try walking or biking to places that are close by: grocery store, work, a friend's place, that's a good way to combat extra gas use if you can't join the "pump out" on the 15th.


----------



## lake 17 (Sep 25, 2004)

Gas was posted at $3.40 at the Cenex station this morning. Guess I'll fill up on the 14th and 16th instead of the 15th.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

lake 17 said:


> Gas was posted at $3.40 at the Cenex station this morning. Guess I'll fill up on the 14th and 16th instead of the 15th.


Here is where the theory gets all shot full of holes. Everybody who is going to "teach the oil company something" by not filling up on the 15th will just fill up either the day before or the day after instead. Thus, sales and profits for those two days would increase and even things out anyway. Doesn't make sense to me, but then again, maybe I am not smart enough.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

correct, to get the desired affect, a large majority of folks would have to just stage a "sick out" for a week and stay home from work and everywhere else and not drive/buy gas at all. that would do it, but the idea of strength in numbers is an outdated theory unfortunately and the big oil guys will continue to pour it in our ***!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Here's what doesn't make sense to me. The price of a barrel of oil is $62 and change and the price of gas is over $3.10/gal. Last fall the price of a barrel of oil was darn near $70/barrel and gas was $2.80/gal. Interesting how the price just "magically" starts going up as we near Memorial Day.

Chris


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To make you guys even more irritated let me give you an old guys memory. I remember my father absolutely ticked at the oil companies. He said: "my god ma, .13 a gallon for gas what do they want our blood". When I went to NDSU gas was .24 a gallon, and that was at a station at the south east corner of the campus (not there now) where they ripped off college students.

Other things have gone up also. A box of 22 shells was .50, a coke (the kind you drink) was .10, a malt was .25, etc. How about the things we sell? How about our farmers. What has been the increase in wheat per bushel? What I have a hard time with is that everything I buy goes up, but if I want to sell something it stays the same for decades.

We think we get increases in our salaries, but we really don't get increased buying power.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is why prices are increasing according to today's Bill O'Rielly column.Makes sense to me.

Getting Hosed 
By Bill O'Reilly for BillOReilly.com
Thursday, May 10, 2007

Every time you gas up your vehicle and that hose locks into the tank, you, American person, are getting hosed. The energy scam we are presently experiencing is one smooth operation. This time the Arabs aren't raising prices on barrels of oil. This time it's not saber-rattling from Iran that is driving up the price of gas. No, this time the problems are in Whiting, Indiana and Norco, Louisiana.

There are oil refineries in both those towns, and they've had a few annoying problems. A little power outage here, a small fire there. And whenever the speculators hear of any problem in an American refinery, they bid the price of oil up. The oil companies see that and immediately tell your gas station guy to charge more.

There has not been a new oil refinery built in the United States since 1976. Conservatives say the environmental people are blocking construction. There is some truth to that, but the biggest problem in building more refineries is money. Big oil doesn't want to spend billions on a new facility because they are making record profits now, and alternative energies may be coming. The oil barons love the slow-downs in Whiting and Norco, especially when they occur at the start of the summer driving season. Let the profit party begin.

The free marketers hate me for telling you all this. They say it's a "supply and demand" issue. Sure. If you stifle the amount of gasoline refined when everybody wants to drive, yeah, that price is gonna go up. But is that a "free market?"

You, yourself, cannot get into the oil "bidness." It takes all kinds of government approvals every step of the way to market gas and oil. Believe me, "Lenny's One Stop Energy Emporium" is not going to happen. Subway is not going to be franchising oil refineries anytime soon.

It is beyond frightening that both Democratic and Republican administrations have not insisted more oil refineries be built. We, as a country, are totally dependent on gas and oil, and the economy will collapse if America doesn't have enough of these commodities. But the government has good reason not to impede oil prices: Taxes. The more you pay at the pump, the more money rolls into DC.

But, again, no refineries have been built in 31 years, while demand has increased about 31%, one percent a year.

Appeals for Americans to conserve energy are swell, but they won't work. We are an immediate gratification society. We want what we want, and if it's a Hummer, blank you if you don't like it.

The only way a catastrophe can be headed off is for Congress to get serious with the oil companies and demand they upgrade and expand refining capacity, and play fair on prices. If Congress does not do that, major pain is coming for America.

Besides terrorism, the energy squeeze is the story of our times. Remember, you read it here.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> The more you pay at the pump, the more money rolls into DC.


I thought there was a set tax on gas-meaning it doesnt increase as price increases :huh:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I would pay $4.00 a gallon. :lost:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bottom line is people need to stop driving for the 2 mile trips. Get off your butts (if your physicically able) and walk or ride your bike. You will be saving $$$ and improving your health!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought a motorcycle about a month ago to save on the small trips in to town and what not. She gets 40mpg but i think i offset the savings by going on cruises every day. If you can withstand the initial cost of the motorcycle, it would be a great investment for manyif your looking to save on fuel and conserve on it also


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> Bottom line is people need to stop driving for the 2 mile trips. Get off your butts (if your physicically able) and walk or ride your bike. You will be saving $$$ and improving your health!


You might add some car pooling also. The only the price will ever go down is with less demand. USSapper you might want to add a little life insurance for your family but the bike is a good way to save on gas.
Just watch out for the other cars.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's what the gas prices are doing to us in Illinois

[siteimg]7018[/siteimg]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

USSapper said:


> > The more you pay at the pump, the more money rolls into DC.
> 
> 
> I thought there was a set tax on gas-meaning it doesnt increase as price increases :huh:


Yeah.I was wondering about that comment also.Isn't the tax a set amount no matter what the cost?The tax doesn't go up if the price per gallon goes up.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Well boys its $3.49 a gallon here in west Michigan. The guys on the news say we will see $4.00 by the Memorial Day weekend.
 Good Luck,
Duckjunky


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

it's a tax per gallon not a percentage

here in interior alaska it's about $2.90


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

The tax is per gallon. The federal tax is .184 on gasoline and .133 on gasohol. North Dakota's state tax is .23 and Minnesota's is .20. It is only getting worse as wholesale gas jumped anywhere from .08 to .15 today!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Jumped to $3.39 in Minot today!!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Here at the lake it jumped to 3.23 Do you think the oil co. will get ADS from screwing every one on the gas prices?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Boy that gas boycott worked well, They jumped prices from 3.19 to 3.49 after the 15th. :huh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

$3.44 here.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

g/o said:


> Boy that gas boycott worked well, They jumped prices from 3.19 to 3.49 after the 15th. :huh:


that's what i said would happen


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

g/o said:


> Boy that gas boycott worked well, They jumped prices from 3.19 to 3.49 after the 15th. :huh:


A one day boycott won't ever work. Common sense should tell people if you don't fill up on a day and you still drive that day your still going to need that amount of gas.

The only way this stuff will work is if people stop driving as much. Walk and bike more, plan your trips to town better to get everything in one shot, don't leave your vehicle running, and carpool.

If you want to boycott something boycott the use of vehicles for a day or two. People just need to get the lazy out. When I was a kid our neighborhood had one bus stop. Now they pick kids up at their front door. I wonder how much more fuel that alone wastes? I only had to walk a quarter to a half mile but you multiply that by a million kids and that is big money!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Walking and running!! I will have Jifft send me a 12 step get in shape program that the Marines use on there 59 year old new recuires. I am ready to park the gas driven car and pickup. After this week end we are going fishing,but I filled up on the 14th


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

280IM said:


> Walking and running!! I will have Jifft send me a 12 step get in shape program that the Marines use on there 59 year old new recuires. I am ready to park the gas driven car and pickup. After this week end we are going fishing,but *I filled up on the 14th*


and that's why these dont work


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Cant start buying more decoys for next fall because i will have to start saving for gas to get out to the field.


----------



## swerve (May 27, 2004)

If the government was really concerned with the gas shortage why don't they try lowering the speed limit? I drive 20 miles one way to work everyday, most of it on intersate, and usaully I try to keep the speed between 60-65 and it increases my miles per gallon enough to make a difference. But I still get passed by every big SUV and truck on the road like I am standing still. I might be wrong but to me it seems like common sense.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I go 45 on the way to work on the interstate. No hurry to get their to reason to speed.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

holy ****, I go 85 when i'm away from town(cops) in my parents pilot. speed limits range from 50 to 65, i have to slow down for turns that you arent supposed to have to. but hey no popo means no speed limit


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the reason the speed limit is not reduced is due to the fact there IS NO GAS SHORTAGE........there are no long lines at the gas stations, oil companies are just gouging the piss out of consumers. f-them.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

oil companies are buisinesses, they will charge as much as you will pay


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

oil companies are buisinesses, they will charge as much as you will pay

So is prostitution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

So is the waterfowl call market

Honestly walking 4 miles is NOTHING and if you ride a pedal bike it is even less. :soapbox:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

280IM: when you wanna quote someone, click the quote button on their message and then you can edit it as you want and type your message afterwards. That way it won't look like you're repeating them and will cause less confusion.:wink:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

280IM said:


> oil companies are buisinesses, they will charge as much as you will pay
> 
> So is prostitution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


prostitution is a lucrative buisiness, and if legalized it could be taxed and the whores could be protected better, limited to brothels, the pimps removed from the equation, and they are off the streets, so everyody wins. except for the pimps, but what can they do about it?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

cubbieman wrote

limited to brothels

What the hell do you mean limited to brothels trying to cause a shotage and run up the prices


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

280IM- there is a quote button, check it out it's big fun :beer:

also, you seem to be against it so why do you car if the prices go up?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

cubbieman said:


> holy &$#*, I go 85 when i'm away from town(cops), with the prostitute I picked up in the passenger seat, a half-empty liter of Yukon Jack in the cupholder and 14 pounds of dank stashed in the back in my parents pilot. speed limits range from 50 to 65, i have to slow down for turns that you arent supposed to have to. but hey no popo means no speed limit THUG LIFE!!!


LOL. :lol:

Yeah, the quote button is fun. 



President Clinton said:


> I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Ms. Monica Lewinski.





njsimonson said:


> I love smallies, they taste like bullheads.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

back on topic

gas prices here, right on the trans alaska pipeline, 15 miles from the refinery(almost no shipping cost and state tax) it is $2.85, in dillingham(in the bush) it's $5.00


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> cubbieman said:
> 
> 
> > holy &$#*, I go 85 when i'm away from town(cops), with the prostitute I picked up in the passenger seat, a half-empty liter of Yukon Jack in the cupholder and 14 pounds of dank stashed in the back in my parents pilot. speed limits range from 50 to 65, i have to slow down for turns that you arent supposed to have to. but hey no popo means no speed limit THUG LIFE!!!
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :jammin: yup im a G, i roll wit my **** off safety


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

On dubs? Or do they cut into your gas mileage? :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Instead of doing the no gas for a day.....this might work better:

Email I got from a friend:
THIS IS NOT THE 'DON'T BUY' GAS FOR ONE DAY', BUT IT WILL SHOW YOU
HOW
> WE
> CAN GET GAS BACK DOWN TO $1.30 PER GALLON.
>
>
>
> This was sent by a retired Coca Cola executive. It came from one of
his
> engineer buddies who retired from Halliburton. If you are tired of
the
> gas
> prices going up AND they will continue to rise this summer, take time
to
> read this pleasePhillip Hollsworth offered this good idea.
>
>
> This makes MUCH MORE SENSE than the "don't buy gas on a certain day"
> campaign that was going around last April or May!
>
>
> It's worth your consideration. Join the resistance!!!!
> I hear we are going to hit close to $ 4.00 a gallon by next summer and
> it
> might go higher!! Want gasoline prices to come down?
>
> We need to take some intelligent, united action. The oil companies
just
> laughed at that because they knew we wouldn't continue to "hurt"
> ourselves
> by refusing to buy gas. It was more of an inconvenience to us than it
> was a
> problem for them.
>
> BUT, whoever thought of this idea, has come up with a plan that can
> Really
> work. Please read on and join with us!
>
> By now you're probably thinking gasoline priced at about $2.00 is
super
> cheap. Me too! It is currently over $3.00 for regular unleaded in my
> town.
>
> Now that the oil companies and the OPEC nations have conditioned us to
> think that the cost of a gallon of gas is CHEAP at $1.50 - $1.75, we
> need
> to take aggressive action to teach them that BUYERS control the
> marketplace..not sellers.
>
> With the price of gasoline going up more each day, we consumers need
to
> take action.The only way we are going to see the price of gas come
down
> is
> if we hit someone in the pocketbook by not purchasing their gas! And,
> we
> can do that WITHOUT hurting ourselves.
>
> How? Since we all rely on our cars, we can't just stop buying gas.
>
> But we CAN have an impact on gas prices if we all act together to
force
> a
> price war.
>
> Here's the idea: For the rest of this year, DON'T purchase ANY
gasoline
> from the two companies; Chevron and Kwik Trip.
>
> If they are not selling any gas, they will be inclined to reduce their
> prices. If they reduce their prices, the other companies will have to
> follow suit.
>
> But to have an impact, we need to reach literally millions of Chevron
> and
> Kwik Trip gas buyers. It's really simple to do!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

$3.39 in Belgrade MN.............fantastic.............oil is $10 cheaper a barrel than last year at this time............ :eyeroll: It'll never end until we cut our usage.......


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I really like the aforementioned idea; however, I need to be certain that the "plan" wasn't created by someone from Mobil or Texaco in an effort to hurt a competitor and reduce competition. Is there any confirmation of the legitimacy of this movement? Also, since I used to work in the oilfields of SW North Dakota, can we boycott Exxon instead? Those guys were real d**ks to work for.

Viva la Revolucion'!(sp?)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SW Fischer.....I have no way to tell you if that is a legit letter. It was a forward I got from a friend. And you know how forwards go.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

*Sigh* So much for that idea. The bourgeois have won again.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/gasoline/gasout.asp

Apparently this method also will not have the desired effect. Glad I have a motorcycle.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

First of all, all they had to do was state those last 10 lines and more people woulda read it.
Second is how would you know when gas has gone down enough to start buying "cheap gas". At some point people will think that 2.75 is cheap while other people will still be trying to reduce there use of gas so gas will go lower, but it wont because certain people think its good enough and start buying gas again.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Saskatchewan gas price 124.9 cents a liter x 4.54= 5.67 cents a gallon.
Supposed to go to 135 cents a liter.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> On dubs? Or do they cut into your gas mileage? :lol:


26s no doubt playa


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

Southwest Fisher said:


> I really like the aforementioned idea; however, I need to be certain that the "plan" wasn't created by someone from Mobil or Texaco in an effort to hurt a competitor and reduce competition. Is there any confirmation of the legitimacy of this movement? Also, since I used to work in the oilfields of SW North Dakota, can we boycott Exxon instead? Those guys were real d**ks to work for.
> 
> Viva la Revolucion'!(sp?)


make it a company that gets all(or most of) their gas outside the US, like Shell(sourdough here). Exxon may not be environmentally friendly, but at least they buy from america and pay american taxes


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Gas is still hanging at altitude here in north east Michigan. $3.45 down from $3.50 on the 15th.

The real gouging is being done by our governments. Here in the Great Lakes State we have about 15cent/gallon tax and that get compounded by 6% sales tax on every fuel purchase. :eyeroll:

The paracites in our state capitol scream on a daily basis they need more money & NO ONE in .gov is willing to do with one dime less. Too many people in this state riding in the wagon, not enough of us left to push.

I'm looking forward to retiring & leaving this state. ND is looking very attractive. Do you think you can make room for one more in your great state? :beer:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

3.65 here where I live 30 miles southeast of grand rapids but it is 3.75 in holland which is 45 miles west of me.
duckjunky


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

dropped 10Cents today 3.49 still though in tulsa oklahoma it hit 4.18 today so we exspect to hit 4 dollars by thursday here ( southeast kansas)


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

R&B OUTFITTERS said:


> Saskatchewan gas price 124.9 cents a liter x 4.54= 5.67 cents a gallon.
> Supposed to go to 135 cents a liter.


dont get too excited when you are doing bad math, 3.8 litres to a gallon, unless there is some sort of candian conversion that I missed.

BUY DIESEL I havent bought gas in over 2 years :beer:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Fargodawg. The imperial gallon is 4.54 liters. You do the math.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

R&B OUTFITTERS said:


> Fargodawg. The imperial gallon is 4.54 liters. You do the math.


i thought you were talking about royal liters. my bad. relax a bit

:beer: (labatts)


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

gallon (gal) 8 ~4.546 L ~1.201 gal

here it is... 1.2 gallons. thought you said 1 gallon


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

On the CNN today:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/05/25/gasprice.protest.ap/index.html


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Gas came down here at the Lake today from 3.26 to 3.09


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

fargojohnson said:


> I would pay $4.00 a gallon. :lost:


Remember this thread from a year ago??

How about now?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA I was reading the prices then I looked at the dates! I was like man! I need to take a drive with a bulk tank!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> HAHA I was reading the prices then I looked at the dates! I was like man! I need to take a drive with a bulk tank!


 :withstupid:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

3.92 in northern mi


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

$3.789 for gas a $4.50 for fuel in Devils Lake.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

cheese and rice, I am going to go buy myself a scooter. An electric one at that.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was thinking about getting one of those power wheel chairs. Heck then I could just roll to the store, go in and do my shopping and roll back home!


----------



## MstWntd (May 11, 2008)

Just filled up for 3.89 a gallon.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

4.16 gallon


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

$3.84


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Cost me $12 to fill my tank!

Thats why i am very happy with the bike!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

sierra03 said:


> Cost me $12 to fill my tank!
> 
> Thats why i am very happy with the bike!


Only crappy part is you will have to fill once a day! I thought I would save so much with my bike.... Then you just think you have an excuse to drive around all night!

Man they are fun though!~


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

very true. The good thing is I have a work truck i drive to work everyday. But if you think about it..If I was to go to the farm for the weekend, it is 120 miles round trip with 1/2 mile of gravel. I fill up before I leave and I can get there and back on a tank of gas with the bike. now if I take my GMC I need a half tank...maybe a little less.

To fill the pickup is about $90

The only thing is I just bought the bike, and even 50mph winds hasnt stopped me from riding. So yes I am riding a lot more but I cant help it.


----------

